# Bellator adds to heavyweight division with signing of Titan FC champ Chase Gormley



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator has added 6’3″ and 264 pounds of man to their heavyweight division with an announcement that the promotion has signed Titan FC champion Chase Gormley to a multi-fight deal.
> 
> The signing was announced in a press release sent out by the promotion.
> 
> ...


MMA Junkie


----------

